# GT6000 snow blower/scoop/mower brackets???



## dwilken (Oct 5, 2008)

i bought an old gt6000 that had a mower deck and scoop on it. also had a snow blower with it, which is what i wanted it for. took deck and scoop off and attempted to put blower on. i seem to be missing parts. does anyone by chance know it the scoop and the blower use the same bracket on the front of the tractor???? anyone reading this, if you live in northern ohio i'd love to look at your snowblower attachment if you have one. then i could figure out what to do. any advice appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi dwilken, welcome to the forum.

Please post the model number of your GT6000. The model and serial number of a Craftsman riding mower is located on the frame under the seat, or on the underside of the seat.


----------



## dwilken (Oct 5, 2008)

*917.288611*

the model is 917.288611 and the snow blower is a 4986.24839 0238


----------



## dwilken (Oct 5, 2008)

i know by looking at manuals and posts that the same brackets are not used. i'll take those brackets off to give to whomever winds up with the scoop. will probably try to jerry rig blower on. it's not worth putting any more money into it. paid too much for an old rig to begin wit, oh well live and learn


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Sears has snowblower mounting kits for Craftsman Garden Tractors. Try an internet search for: *Craftsman Garden Tractor Snowblower Mounting Kit*


----------



## dwilken (Oct 5, 2008)

*homemade*

after seeing what sears wanted for simple parts i figured they must be gold plated. i made my own brackets and supports. put everything together today. pto does not engage, i assume there is a switch i need to find and jump out. ran out of energy for the day. will look tomorrow.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sent PM.
Repeated here:
The switch is the push/pull switch for the deck.
Make sure you get a belt for the blower attachment.


----------

